# regular e-wax or silky e-wax



## yorkiegirl (Dec 20, 2013)

I noticed NG has E-wax and Silky e-wax has anyone used the silky e-wax and does it make a difference in your product? Was going to place an order with them and wanted to know before ordering. TIA


----------



## kazmi (Dec 20, 2013)

I've always used regular e-wax and recently purchased/used the silky e-wax from WSP.  I didn't notice too much of a difference in the final product.  It takes a little longer to sink in but feels nice with no stickiness once dried.  It's a little bit different to work with though and it takes awhile to thicken up.  Kinda made me nervous the first time.  Let me know if you purchase it from NG and if you notice a difference.  

 p.s. love your name Yorkiegirl!  Do you have a yorkie?  I have a very spoiled 5 year old male yorkie  :razz:


----------



## yorkiegirl (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes I have a yorkie, he is 3 pds. and spoiled rotten.


----------



## itunu (Dec 22, 2013)

If you buy the silky version, as it contains Ceteareth-20, you should get a better emulsion if you add the oil phase (containing the Ceteareth-20) to the water phase at 80C. It is very important to continue stirring during the cool down.

The emulsifying wax NF is less fussy than the silky version so is probably better for beginners.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 22, 2013)

I have found a difference between reg ewax and silky ewax. The silky  does produce a lighter and less greasy type of lotion. But this could  also be from the lighter oils I use with it. With both types of ewax, I  heat and hold at approximately 165+F for 20 minutes. I pour the water  into the oil and the lotions and creams have remained stable. 

Have you checked Swift's blog for more info? http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/




itunu said:


> If you buy the silky version, as it contains Ceteareth-20, you should get a better emulsion if you add the oil phase (containing the Ceteareth-20) to the water phase at 80C.


 
I don't make a lot of lotions but I've always read it is best to add the water to the oil for better stability. Have you personally found the oil phase into the water makes for a more stable emulsion? I'd experiment with it to verify but I'm out of silky ewax. I don't intend to buy any in the near future since I've plenty of regular ewax and it's fine for what I like in my lotions/creams.


----------



## yorkiegirl (Dec 23, 2013)

I have always used regular ewax and was just wondering if the silky made the lotion feel different.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2013)

I think it does; but again, it could partially be from the lighter oils. It definitely was more whippy in texture - it resembled room temperature Cool Whip.


----------

